# Low placenta at 22 weeks !



## Emily louise

I got told I have a really low placenta :dohh:
And that its covering my cervixs which means when my baby decided to come he wont beable to pass through unless my placenta moves up .. 

...Did anyone who has had kids or havign kids got a low placenta and has it or has it not moved ???

-Because there saying if it dosent move by 34 weeks Ill after have a C section.. 
:nope:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: try not to worry!!
I have just driven myself crazy worrying about low lying placenta, and have just found out at 33+2 that its moved up :yipee:

i will keep my fingers crossed for u that yours moves up too!!! :flower:
Its a long waitxxxxx but from what i hear most do move upxxxx


----------



## LockandKey

I personally haven't but my cousin did for the longest time, but in her last couple of weeks, the placenta moved up and she ended up having an all natural home birth with no complications. At 22 weeks you still have time left. Good luck :)


----------



## Emily louise

Thanks , Hopefully it will move :) xx


----------



## YoungMummy08

i have the same & was told 90% of the time it moves xx hope your moves x


----------



## sar35

most of the time they move, mine didnt though (birth story in sig) i bet yours moves though x


----------



## Dancerforlife

Try not to worry. I have this as well and had complete previa (covering the cervix) at 20 weeks. Had my check up scan at 27 weeks and they'd found that it'd moved, not enough yet but is no longer completely covering the cervix. So needless to say I was over the moon! They'll be scanning me again at 34 weeks to see if it's moved enough to try naturally. Just watch for any bleeding as this can be a sign of trouble with previa (even if it's just a tiny bit). Best of luck to you!


----------



## MrsMalowey

I have this too - being rescanned at 34 weeks and hopefully it will have moved! like an above posted said, apparently it moves up 90% of the time xx


----------



## Emily louise

I have a scan 11th July where Im going to ask them then if it has moved up a bit , Or if its still in the same position I will be 30 weeks then so It will give me a rough idea if it will move or not !! xxx


----------



## Scaz52

I was just at the doc office Thursday for my 20 week ultrasound and they told me my placenta was 1.9 cm from I. OS. I am concerned as I have a flight this Saturday. Doc said it's fine but to go to er immediately if I bleed,cramp, or lose fluid. I haven't bled yet this pregnant. Has anyone ever flown with a low lying placenta, and how low was it and did u have any problems?? Thanks. Im nervous.


----------



## sar35

Emily louise said:


> I have a scan 11th July where Im going to ask them then if it has moved up a bit , Or if its still in the same position I will be 30 weeks then so It will give me a rough idea if it will move or not !! xxx

Good luck x



Scaz52 said:


> I was just at the doc office Thursday for my 20 week ultrasound and they told me my placenta was 1.9 cm from I. OS. I am concerned as I have a flight this Saturday. Doc said it's fine but to go to er immediately if I bleed,cramp, or lose fluid. I haven't bled yet this pregnant. Has anyone ever flown with a low lying placenta, and how low was it and did u have any problems?? Thanks. Im nervous.

I didnt fly but you must go to hospital if you bleed, no matter how small as these can be warning bleeds :hugs:


----------



## Loui1001

sar35 said:


> Emily louise said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan 11th July where Im going to ask them then if it has moved up a bit , Or if its still in the same position I will be 30 weeks then so It will give me a rough idea if it will move or not !! xxx
> 
> Good luck x
> 
> 
> 
> Scaz52 said:
> 
> 
> I was just at the doc office Thursday for my 20 week ultrasound and they told me my placenta was 1.9 cm from I. OS. I am concerned as I have a flight this Saturday. Doc said it's fine but to go to er immediately if I bleed,cramp, or lose fluid. I haven't bled yet this pregnant. Has anyone ever flown with a low lying placenta, and how low was it and did u have any problems?? Thanks. Im nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt fly but you must go to hospital if you bleed, no matter how small as these can be warning bleeds :hugs:Click to expand...


My placenta was anterior low and I went on holiday (4hr flight) at 26-27wks with no problems, I made sure to wear flight socks, have good insurance and took my notes in my hand luggage. if you have any bleeding at all get it checked out asap, I was scanned today and thankfully my placenta has moved up well but the midwife stressed to contact the hospital if I had any bleeding/spotting at all.

good luck!!!


----------



## Peachy724

Emily louise said:


> I got told I have a really low placenta :dohh:
> And that its covering my cervixs which means when my baby decided to come he wont beable to pass through unless my placenta moves up ..
> 
> ...Did anyone who has had kids or havign kids got a low placenta and has it or has it not moved ???
> 
> -Because there saying if it dosent move by 34 weeks Ill after have a C section..
> :nope:

I had a low lting placenta with my first 4 years ago, at my 32 or 34 week scan it had moved so try not to worry. xxxx


----------



## Emily louise

Well i went to the MW on tuesday and I asked them about this and they said it must only be covering a small amount of cervixs and not over them whole , Because if it was they would of told you that because would of been dangerous for the baby to have his head engaged xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

i was told mine was low lying at 20 weeks with my son and was rescanned at 34 but it was still a bit too close so i had a section which was fine. The surgeon told me that it was actually completely covering my cervix but they couldnt see that on the scan-good job i had a section!! This time apparently the placenta is up top so i'm hoping for a VBAC. Good luck, it usually moves up x


----------



## HollySSmith

I had the same thing and it moved by 34 weeks. I went on to have a complication free vaginal delivery!


----------



## inperfected

I have a friend who had a scan yesterday and was told hers had moved up from a low position. Hopefully, yours will too.


----------



## Emily louise

Good to listen to your storys
Im not bothered either way now Ive had time to think, I just want to make sure he gets here healthy and strong :) 
xxx


----------



## sar35

when is your next scan


----------



## newmommy23

I had this too, it moved at 38+3 :)


----------



## Emily louise

the 11th July , So i'll let you know girls 
Then I get rescanned twice in august and 5th september decided if i Will brought in early for a section xx


----------



## Emily louise

update++
went today and its moved up but still covering 
it is now approx 24mm from cervixs


----------



## sar35

oooh so what now?


----------



## Emily louise

sar35 said:


> oooh so what now?

its moved up but not that much so I after be rescanned again in august :dohh:
but hopefully it would of moved if its already started to move x


----------



## Saljae

Have you had your scan yet?


----------



## Zombers

I have this too but havent had any subsequent scans to see if its moved any. Hopefully, it'll move up. :)


----------



## Emily louise

i had one on 11th july and it didnt move I had one the other day because Ive been in hospital for a week and its moved :D xxx


----------

